# A breeder review forwarded to me:



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This morning I received the following (emailed) review from Lisa Wardell who had lost a Bonnie's Angel maltese, Lady, after 15 years and recently got a new puppy from her:


My name is Lisa Wardell and I’d like to post a review of Bonniesangelmaltese. 
I just got an angel a few weeks ago and am amazed at the care Bonnie gives her fluffs. 
She took her time letting her leave her mommy and showed that the baby is her first concern and not the money. 
The angel is truly remarkable, potty trained on pad when I got her and so smart. 
We all know that Maltese angels are the most precious, sweet heavenly gifts, but I have to say that Bonnie is such an amazing breeder, I certainly would highly recommend her babies. 
Our new baby Lilly is above and beyond anything we have ever dreamed. Tiny, only 4.2 lbs at 20 weeks, and she will be well under 7 lbs, most likely 6.2 or so. 
Well, I could go on and on about my new love, she is the sweetest, best, dispositioned Maltese puppy I have ever had. Bonnie is a blessing and I’m so grateful to have found her!!


Lisa had trouble logging onto Spoiled Maltese, I'm not positive she had been a member before, but I will be trying to help her.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Thank you Pat & Lisa for posting the helpful review,
I am starting to collect names of good breeders --just in case, for someday.


----------



## Treplow14 (Feb 8, 2020)

The A Team said:


> This morning I received the following (emailed) review from Lisa Wardell who had lost a Bonnie's Angel maltese, Lady, after 15 years and recently got a new puppy from her:
> 
> 
> My name is Lisa Wardell and I’d like to post a review of Bonniesangelmaltese.
> ...


That is so wonderful to hear . I have not had that kind of luck yet but I will not give up ! ❤Nice to know that kind of breeder exists


----------

